
Ideal Hash Trees (2001) [pdf] - brudgers
http://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/64398/files/idealhashtrees.pdf?version=1
======
majke
HAMT by mr Bagwell are great:

* [https://idea.popcount.org/2012-07-25-introduction-to-hamt/](https://idea.popcount.org/2012-07-25-introduction-to-hamt/)

I was mostly surprised not by the CPU, but by the memory efficiency. From my
experimentation it turns out that if you want to store X bits of data, HAMT
will use ~1.5 * X bits per item.

In other words: thousand 8-byte pointers in HAMT will occupy around 12
thousand bytes of memory.

~~~
tromp
Closely related are Judy Arrays (aka Judy Trees):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judy_array](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judy_array)

------
mise
The "tree" objects that git uses to track state, are they hash trees?

